
Boosted Lays Off Significant Portion of Team - cdepman
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/04/boosted-lays-off-a-significant-portion-of-team/
======
on_and_off
A pity, they make great devices.

I got a boosted v2 2 years ago.

In a big city, while it is even less safe than a bike, it is also a very
convenient and fun way to commute.

Now that there are tons of alternative, it might have become harder and harder
for Boosted to differentiate itself from all the other alternative.

